# Kindle Fire and Stylus???



## reallyrob (Nov 18, 2011)

I was just wondering if a stylus would work with the Kindle Fire? I hate getting fingerprints all over the screen and thought maybe this would help to keep the screen cleaner longer. Are any Kindle Fire users using a stylus? If so, what stylus are you using?
Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes indeed,  several members are using a stylus...there's a nice packet of three available from Amazon.  I'll find the link.

Betsy

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I would also suggest that you get a screen protector if you plan on using a stylus. The stylus itself won't damage the screen, but if there's a little bit of dust/dirt on the screen, the stylus (or even a person's finger) could scratch the screen. 

I just put one of the M-Edge screen protectors on my K4 and I LOVE it. I can't even see it.  I need to get another pack for my Nook Color. The only part I don't care for is the price. On their website, a three-pack is $20. I can't imagine needing more than one, unless I mess up applying it. I was able to apply the K4 protector successfully in one attempt. (This might also be due to the fact that our three dogs were still at the boarding place - no distractions or dust flying around.)  I bought the K4 protectors from the Buy/Sell forum here for MUCH less.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well....I don't think the stylus would make it more necessary to have a screen protector than using one's finger.  I don't have a protector on any of my devices, including my iPad1 which has seen heavy use by me since April 2010 and occasionally by five grandkids. And the screens are in great shape, but you'll have to take my word on that. Lots of folks feel better having one, however, and like that they help with fingerprints and glare. You need to know the kind of person you are. 

Some styli have rubbber tips and some foam tips, the rubber tips drag ever so slightly more than the foam, but both work for sketching as well as tapping.

My .02

Betsy

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Betsy. . .I'm much more likely to hear an audible 'click' with my finger than with a stylus. . and the glass is supposed to be 'gorilla glass' or some such, so I don't really think scratching it is an issue, unless maybe you're in an area that has a lot of diamond dust.   

But screen protectors are easy to find for anyone who might prefer them for glare or finger prints or just one extra layer of protection.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree with Betsy. . .I'm much more likely to hear an audible 'click' with my finger than with a stylus. . and the glass is supposed to be 'gorilla glass' or some such, so I don't really think scratching it is an issue, unless maybe you're in an area that has a lot of diamond dust.
> 
> But screen protectors are easy to find for anyone who might prefer them for glare or finger prints or just one extra layer of protection.


To get back to the original question, Ann recently bought a three pack of styli at a good price, they're the rubber-tipped ones...I'm betting she could post a link  I tried hers yesterday, it worked well?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To get back to the original question, Ann recently bought a three pack of styli at a good price, they're the rubber-tipped ones...I'm betting she could post a link  I tried hers yesterday, it worked well?
> 
> Betsy




Here's a link to a 5 pack. . . .

if you follow that and then click the link to all "cosmos" products you'll see a bunch of options including 3 packs, singletons, ones with pens on one end and styli tips on the other, ones with lanyards, etc. . . . .

These particular ones are shorter than an average pen, by a good inch to inch and a half depending on exactly what you're measuring. They might feel really small for a person with larger hands.


----------



## reallyrob (Nov 18, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's a link to a 5 pack. . . .
> 
> if you follow that and then click the link to all "cosmos" products you'll see a bunch of options including 3 packs, singletons, ones with pens on one end and styli tips on the other, ones with lanyards, etc. . . . .
> 
> These particular ones are shorter than an average pen, by a good inch to inch and a half depending on exactly what you're measuring. They might feel really small for a person with larger hands.


Thanks for the link Ann! I just ordered a set of them. I didn't get a screen protector, as I really don't care for them and I am really very careful, and I figure, that after a year or so a newer version will be out and I will upgrade anyway. So far, I love love love my fire!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got the 3 pack of the cosmo stylusees? Stylees?  

I never used any before, heck I never really used touchscreens much before. I really like them. For some stuff my fingers work better, but some games and such they are really handy. Somehow when my fingers get stiff they give me more control. Crossword puzzle and such games really are great with them.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it's "styli" for the plural. But I think "stylees" sounds better!!! 

When I had first got my iPod Touch, my nails were too long to get a good finger pad recognition. I loved using a stylus. Now I keep my nails much shorter because it's just easier to tap things (and type on a keyboard too). 



Atunah said:


> I got the 3 pack of the cosmo stylusees? Stylees?
> 
> I never used any before, heck I never really used touchscreens much before. I really like them. For some stuff my fingers work better, but some games and such they are really handy. Somehow when my fingers get stiff they give me more control. Crossword puzzle and such games really are great with them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"Stylees"   are good if you are going to use one of the sketching apps, too...

Betsy


----------



## BassMan (Dec 18, 2011)

I love using a stylus with my Fire as it takes the lightest touch to.


----------



## Padraic (Mar 5, 2021)

Can a stylus be used in a Kindle ebook for making notes, drawing lines on the page, circling text etc? I'm taking classes and would love to mark up my Kindle text books.


----------

